# My best customs



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

The paint on the pulling truck was inspired by you guys here on HobbyTalk. It seems a lot of you guys like red cars or yellow cars. So I combined those colors here. 
The Undertaker is a Hearse Cadillac. The Chevelle is a model motoring car. The truck is a Tomy truck.
-fcb


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

COOL!!! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

Wow FCB, I love the Puller! Where did you find the Sled? I'd love to find one or make one. The two drag cars are awesome too! :thumbsup:


----------



## hojoe (Dec 1, 2004)

Nice decal work, and that Undertacker is awsome!
hojoe


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

Wow- That Truck and Pullin sled are totally AWESOME MAN :thumbsup:


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Top shelf stuff is right!! That puller setup is wicked!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## clydeomite (May 5, 2004)

Nice stuff Lendell: kool to see stuff that is not normally done, luv the pullin idea.
Clyde-0-Mite


----------



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

I forgot to say anything about it. But the front weight box is supposed to look like the Chevy bow tie. I found the decal "Wink's Speed Shop" in some decals I bought. Just happens that was my dad's nickname he had all of his life. So I put that on there in his memory. 
Thanks for the feedback.
--fcb


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

fcb.
Some great builds! :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

Those look great, fcb. I'm with Clyde on this one... it's so cool to stuff that's not usually done in HO. Great thinking! 

P.S. Love the bowtie weightbox.

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 54belair (May 12, 2009)

fcb, those all look great. Love the Chevy puller with it's big, bowtie weight - neat idea. :thumbsup::thumbsup: And that sled is very cool - did you build that? Please share the details about that...

-54b
from the diecast boards

:wave:


----------



## slotto (Feb 9, 2010)

nice Chevelle fcb!


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

Very cool stuff! Nice tribute with the truck.


----------



## XracerHO (Feb 6, 2008)

All Great builds including the builds from your previous posts! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

classics, one and all!


----------



## stretchdog (Mar 27, 2005)

Those are all sweet!! Great work on all of them


----------



## clemedc (Feb 2, 2011)

Impressive Lendell I love them all


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

FCB,

Man that puller truck is TOUGH & AWESUM!

These are all incredible slot builds...Cool Beans!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:

Bob...bet you have a FORD puller in mind eh? ...zilla


----------



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

The sled that is with the pulling truck is a non-functioning sled. It's just a die cast - for looks. 
Thanks for all the inquiries.
-fcb


----------



## Rocket45 (Jan 4, 2011)

Awesome work! I really like the pulling truck!!
Thanks for sharing!
Corey


----------

